# [SOLVED] connection icon on taskbar shows not connected but I am



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a home premium vista 32 bits and dial up.The icon on task bar says I'm not connected but I am.I'm typing to you right now. How can I fix this?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: connection icon on taskbar shows not connected but I am*

If you have IPV6 go to network properties and uncheck IPV6 then restart your computer.


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: connection icon on taskbar shows not connected but I am*

I don't think I have IPV6 but now about 3 hours later,when I turned on the computer the icon is working properly. I'll let you know if this happens again in the future or only sometimes. I tend to panic easily.


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: connection icon on taskbar shows not connected but I am*

How can you tell if you have IPV6? In the help section of my computer it says that this version of windows supports IPV6.How do you turn off IPV6?
Now the red x is on at startup and when I tried to open up a link it said that I was disconnected from the internet.


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: connection icon on taskbar shows not connected but I am*

Found info when looking up a dial-up connection:IPV4 internet,IPV6 limited.There was no red x when this was done.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: connection icon on taskbar shows not connected but I am*

*Can you try this please..
*
*
*
*1. Download the latest network adapter driver from the manufacturer website and install it in compatible mode.*

*2. Verify relevant service*

a. Click "Start", go to run, type "services.msc" (without quotation marks) in the open box and press Enter.
b. Click Continue button to verify the administrator permission.
c. Right click the "Network Location Awareness" service and choose Properties.
d. On General tab click Start.
e. Choose Automatic next to Startup type.
f. Click OK.

*3. Restart the computer in Safe Mode with Networking for a test.*


----------

